# 2nd dose of misoprostol or d & c??



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I have to go back for a scan tomorrow as I have been bleeding since having misoprostol for mmc 24 days ago. If the scan shows remaining tissue they will either ask me if I want to wait and have antibiotics, take misoprostol again or have a d & c. What do you all think? I will have to decide right after the scan and they have said if I opt for misoprostol I will be given it there and then. I dont want to wait for it naturally as the bleeding is stopping and starting so my body clearly needs help! What's everyone's opinions? Xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Anyone? I really need to hear other people's opinions before the hospital bullies me into just waiting for it to pass naturally xxxx


----------



## diane_xxx

baileybubs said:


> Anyone? I really need to hear other people's opinions before the hospital bullies me into just waiting for it to pass naturally xxxx

Well firstly I am sorry that you are still going through this...if you have seen my posts you will know my nightmare still continues......what I will say to you as a positive is that it has to be your decision..which ever route you take its your body....I have gone through the natural route with my recent miscarriage, ended up at a and e several times, before that 8 weeks continuously at the hospital...I have had a manual evacuation.....very painful....had the medication for retained products...it didn't work...ended up with an infection and feeling terrible which is ongoing.....had a d and c as they felt it was the better option for the infection and because I was feeling so ill.....I was scared....very scared of the anaesthetic.....honestly...please don't be scared...it was a trillion times better than I expected...and they were so kind.....granted I do have complications now, but its not from the d and c or the meds......its from a very difficult miscarriage.....

Don't let anyone bully you into anything......your decision...and if you need thinking time...tell them....I did and they gave me a nice room, cup of tea and time to decide.....there was no pressure.......granted the d and c finally was slightly taken out of my hands, but I had a choice before that of meds or d and c for the retained tissue....

I can't tell you what to do, no one can.....but if you have had the meds...do you really want to go through that again and it maybe not work.....take care and feel free to message me...xxx


----------



## ttc1soon

I have now had both a natural miscarriage and a D&C. For me if I ever had to go through this again I would have a D&C no questions asked. My natural miscarriage happened at almost 8 weeks after everything stopped growing around 6 weeks. I was in extreme pain and had extremely heavy bleeding with tons of large clots. This time I had a MMC at 9 weeks and everything except the baby was still measuring on track so I knew it would be a lot more to pass and my doctor recommended the D&C for that reason and the fact we didn't know when my body would get the message that everything wasn't okay. I was nervous because I had never had surgery before but it wasn't bad (the loss was hard the surgery wasn't). It was just on Friday but since then I have only experienced mild cramping and light bleeding.


----------



## Rainbowsend

hey Baileybubs, we are in the same boat, I had to go to hospital today to scan for retained products, they said if its less than 3 cm in size I could opt for natural or a further dose of misoprostol. I opted for the misoprostol, just to give it one last go and avoid surgery. (the remaining tissue was less than 3cm). Who knows what happens if this fails again I guess as always it's a waiting game. 

I have started bleeding, but as far as I'm aware not passed anything yet, I have to call them on Wednesday and let them know how things are. 

Whichever decision you make, make sure it was your own decision. If u are feeling well and can cope, don't let them bulky you into anything you are not happy with xx

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It seems the decision has been made for me, but not by the doctors, by my own body! Turns out there is some tissue still stuck at the top of my cervix, they tried to remove it manually but my cervix is closed so it's no wonder it's stuck!! The rest of my uterus looks great so a d & c would be removing perfectly healthy lining and as soon as my cervix opens that should allow the tissue to pass. So the only option was to take misoprostol to open my cervix!! Fingers crossed it does the job and I don't have to come back here again!! Although the nurse was really nice today and brought me coffee and toast and said that it must be so hard for me not having it end!! 

I'm actually sat in EPAU now waiting for the all clear to go home and wait for the pain to begin all over again!!

How are you feeling now rainbowsend? Any signs of passing? Hope the pain isn't too bad for you xxxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Hiya' glad things are hopefully moving on for you... X

I'm not really sure what to expect, they said what is left is quite small, but I assume I would know if I passed it...?

I have started bleeding and started passing (sorry if TMI) mucousy blood, but apart from passing the pills I don't think I've passed tissue, so am still a little confused. Will call epau again tomorrow to see what they say. 

I really hope all goes well for you and you can begin to move on xxxx big hugs xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I was the same first time I took misoprostol, lots of blood and mucousy blood too but no real sign of tissue. What they can see in my uterus is apparently 2.5cm so I'm hoping I would see it but who knows?! I'm not in any pain yet though so no contractions to push whatever it is out (sorry for tmi) but so far nothing has really happened. I only took it 4 hours ago though.

Hope the EPAU have more answers for you, I have to call them if I've any problems either that or call again on Tues next week for a consultation. 

I'm wondering if I'm going to be in the same pain with taking misoprostol again as I was the first time... Xxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Hey,

Sound like we in same boat mine is approx 2cm... And like u I assume I would know?!?? 

I got stomach cramps like the first dose but nowhere near the same amount of pain.... And now (nearly 28 hours later) no cramps and hardly any bleeding (only when I go) if that makes sense. 

Looks like I gotta play the waiting game a little longer xx


----------



## baileybubs

Such a long waiting game isn't it??! I was hoping that as the tissue was located literally at my cervix that it would pass easy once my cervix opens.....but I guess it depends if it's stuck doesn't it?! It's never ending! Are you off work then now? They gave me another 2 week sick note but I want to get back to work ASAP xxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Yeah I stayed of work as I didn't want to get cramps and bleeding while at work, but like you I really need to get back soon as I have had a fair amount of time off due to this all in separate doses. :-/

I hope all goes well with you xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

So far there's no pain......thinking this isnt going to work again :-( just been told by my boss that my first 3 days off sick I don't get sick pay(?!) I'm sure she's wrong but they only paid me £48 on my first week off when I originally found out about mmc...I hate my job!! Xxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Aaaw I'm sorry your work are being rubbish, do you have a HR dept you can speak too. Thankfully my work are being very good despite not really knowing the reasons for my absence. 

Are you back at home now then or still say epau? I definitely got cramps but not much bleeding. If its not TMI. How many tabs did they put in. I had 4.. Although I passed 2 with some of the bleeding and I think I passed the remains of the other 2 this afternoon. I don't know if that's an issue or not. 

Maybe it is all over, but I just don't know anymore it's been going on for nearly 2 months now. (I think??) 

I hope and pray we both get time to recover and move on soon xxx 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No I only work for a small company so no HR as such, just the accounts dept who are the ones who told my boss I only get 4 days sick pay out of a week or something like that.

I originally had 4 tablets in then 2 orally but today they only have me 2 orally. Maybe because the remaining tissue is really low in my uterus so shouldn't need too much help to be passed, fingers crossed! Still no real cramping though which is odd, I would have thought I'd have had some by now. 

I hope it is all done for you, 2 months is such a long time to be going through this! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Hey BaileyBubs...

How are things with you today... 

Im off for round 2.... ding ding xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi rainbowsend, 

No pain at all today, none through the night either. And I'm still bleeding just like before :-( 
Do you live in the UK did you say? My doctor isn't giving me any more misoprostol, she says I have to wait at least 48 hours to see if if works. She wants me to call back next tues but I can call before if I am concerned. And I am concerned that its not worked again! I'm ginna give her a call in Friday if I'm still bleeding, she'll just tell me to wait until the 48 hours is up if I call her tomorrow. So more waiting.....

Have you had your 2nd dose yet? How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Hi BB 

Yes i am in the UK... I hope it all goes well for you... xxxx

For me it all got very confusing... when i first had the mc arounf feb sometime...(i think) i had medical management... a lot of bleeding and passed tissue thought it was all sorted... then had to wait just 3 weeks take a test... which i did... stil faint pos... wait one week another test... still faint positive... 2nd dose of medical management (monday just gone) i got cramps but like you was still bleeding as i was before... had to call them 48 hours later (today) to let them know how i was getting along... explained that bleeding was same and pain had tailed off... she told me to pop up for more meds... which I did...

BUT when i got up there she apologised and said she hadnt fully ready my notes and that they would take anoter test and then dicuss d&c but i said that the other doctor had said there so little left it wasnt worth another d&c... ALL CONFUSED..!??

Took another test still faint pos ( no surprise there then) . We explained to her what the last doctor had told us and agreed thaht I would wait another week take test and if still positive come in for another scan!! So i pray that within the next week i get a proper negative so i can begin to move on... and recover... I practically have my own chair, bed and parking space at my EPAU... 

So here i go ... another week... but then im not it much pain anymore an only bleeding a minimal amount... so... we'll see! (they say it might all be happening but in small bits sorry TMI) ... 

I might even go back to work... i just hope i dont get a sudden big bleed at work as that happened before and caught me off guard... 

Keep me posted on how you are getting along... xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I know what you mean about EPAU, they actually know who I am when I call or go there now!! Our stories sound very similar.....I had to wait the three weeks, go back, wait another week.....once again I'm now waiting to see if bleeding stops. They also told me d & c would be pointless as there's so little there! And as its at my cervix it should have just come out when mh cervix opened again (sorry tmi) but I'm getting the feeling that whatever it is it's stuck!! Either that or it did pass yesterday as I did get a bit of extra bleeding and mucous (sorry again tmi!!) or perhaps that's just wishful thinking! 

I was wondering about going back to work too.....my job is very physical though so I don't like the idea of bleeding so much and getting a sudden heavy bleed. I'm off tomorrow and told them I might be back Friday....I'm only supposed to be working a 5 hour shift so it might not be so bad. But like you I'm not really in any pain

Hope you are doing ok today, it's frustrating having this constant reminder of what we have lost isn't it :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Indeed our stories are very similar  

Lets hope things are resolved for us soon... i am going to try and tell myself its sorted and then just get on with things andf take a test next week to see where im at... Might go back to work, mine is just sat behind a desk so not too active... 

Keep in touch... big big hugs... x


----------



## baileybubs

hi rainbowsend,

how are you today? hoping things are looking ok. I am feeling very positive today! I think it finally may be over, just a bit of spotting and I also did a hpt and after glaring at it to make sure it was a definate bfn!! So fingers crossed in the next 2-3 weeks my cycle will get back to normal! Fingers crossed that the bleeding doesnt start again like it did last week. Hope you are doing ok :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Rainbowsend

Same here - I think its finally over...

I had a bleed yesterday and i really think that was it... I have had no bleeding at all today and so may do a test later... 

I also feel the need for chocolate (which i completely went off) and find certain things that im normally pretty cool with irritating currently...SO who knows my natural cycle may be on its way back too!!

All the best....  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I was the opposite with chocolate, I normally don't have a sweet tooth at all but ate loads when pg, now I don't want to eat it again. Plus my taste for coffee is back!! Hope it all goes ok and is finally over for you, and maybe soon we will both be on the first trimester forum xxxxx


----------

